# Rising Barometer Bass



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

There are as many theories as why bass turn off when the barometer rises as there are people that bass fish. Yesterday, Shortdrift and I faced that scenario.
He had come to town to see family, so we took the chance to hit my favorite lake. It's a lake I have fished all my life, with excellent grass beds, stumpy points, and numerous fallen trees along the shore.
The last couple of weeks, the fish had been relatively shallow, few being caught on my trusty Carolina rig on deeper points, or on the humps off shore.
Along comes the front, and the bite was slow as molasses. Some said, "go deep, the front has chased them off the banks".
We tried some deeper stuff with no success....
I had caught a nice keeper on my first cast in the grass, but it was near deep water.
We decided to tough it out and beat the grass beds and shoreline structure.
Beat it to death, actually.
But, the fish were still there. We had to work for the six we got, but we did miss a few, we could of had double figures, had we stuck all the bites we had.
I have always said the bass don't move far under rising barometer conditions, they just hold tighter to cover, and don't move about so much.
We talked to some other guys, and we caught more than the guys that went to the deep stuff.
We got them on three different baits, Zoom trick worm in bubblegum, rigged floating style, Zoom ultravibe speedcraw, Texas rigged, and shaky head Zoom trick worm in green pumpkin /blue flake.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't know what it does or where they go, but no doubt they just don't bite as well under high pressure. I dont think it affects moving water as bad but a small to moderate size lake will be shut off more times than not.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Bassthumb said:


> I don't know what it does or where they go, but no doubt they just don't bite as well under high pressure. I dont think it affects moving water as bad but a small to moderate size lake will be shut off more times than not.


True enough. I have fished lots of tournaments, and have found that if you find them, they may bite, but you really have to beat 'em on the head with it, because they just don't seem to want to chase bait much.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I've always heard and observed that they do move/hold extremely tight to structure when the pressure climbs.Don't think it has much to do with them going deep.To me that's almost purely temp.,oxygen and/or food related.I've been wrong before though!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I've always heard and observed that they do move/hold extremely tight to structure when the pressure climbs.Don't think it has much to do with them going deep.To me that's almost purely temp.,oxygen and/or food related.I've been wrong before though!


I agree with you, but that being said, I recall a tournament at High Rock when the only keepers we caught were in shallow water, and this was a mid December event! Water temps were around 47 degrees, and the air was 21 at 8 a.m. when we took off from the dock. Go figure.


----------

